# Am so tired of headphone sound imbalance issue.



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Mar 15, 2021)

I'v owned many headphones and earbuds during the years and no matter how careful i am in using them almost all of them start to have imbalance sound after a while where one side has lower volume then the other, am just so freaking done with wired headphones and will seriously consider paying whatever stupid prices on wireless headphones just to get rid of this stupid issue, am i alone in this ? 
Is there any fix to solve headphones sound imbalance other then going wireless, and please dont tell me to go to software and adjust the levels to balance them out, thats not a solution.
Sorry for the rant, i'v had no issues with wires in my life, its only these stupid wired headphones no matter how well and careful i am its always the same thing.

Please if anyone have any suggestions to fix this do tell me, i love listening to music but imbalance sound drives me crazy


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 15, 2021)

Where you connect it? Audio jack? External DAC or something, could be from loose contact


----------



## TheLostSwede (Mar 15, 2021)

Eh? As above, what the heck are you plugging them in to?
I have had a fair set of different headphones over the years and never experienced this issue.
I messed up a pair of UE in-ears once, as I forgot to take them out of my pocket and they went in the wash, but apart from that, no chance this is a common thing.


----------



## GerKNG (Mar 15, 2021)

Maybe see a doctor and let your ears check?


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 15, 2021)

I have seen the same with my default phone buds. The last few phones all did it. Cannot say I have similar on PC or other sources, but I have gone through a few sets of buds to correct the issue.

Almost as if you are not plugging them in all the way, but nonetheless one side will drop to half volume after a bit of use.


----------



## Frick (Mar 15, 2021)

Never have experienced it either, unless something is physically faulty.


----------



## Fry178 (Mar 15, 2021)

depending on device, its usually the port, or the poti controlling volume.
you can turn device off, unplug it (run mobile device until it cuts off), and use compressed air to clean port,
the poti if you can get to it, or use electrical cleaner (for electronics) you can find at autozone,
and spray port/poti (turn poti in between spraying).
make sure to do it outside/well ventilated (solvent) and let it dry before powering/charging.


----------



## Toothless (Mar 15, 2021)

My current headset has this but that's only when I force the volume above what it's supposed to be on the headset itself. (User error)

As dumb as it sounds, clean your ears and try the headphone again.


----------



## Fry178 (Mar 15, 2021)

lol, there is no "supposed to be" volume, not sure where you got that from.
have yet to see any cans, from brands that are on the market for +30y (making headphones), to have this "supposed to be" volume issue.

unless talking about "loud" lossy files, where some audio players recommend limiting vol,
but thats related to the file, not hw.


----------



## Toothless (Mar 15, 2021)

Fry178 said:


> lol, there is no "supposed to be" volume, not sure where you got that from.
> have yet to see any cans, from brands that are on the market for +30y (making headphones), to have this "supposed to be" volume issue.
> 
> unless talking about "loud" lossy files, where some audio players recommend limiting vol,
> but thats related to the file, not hw.


There's a dial on my headset for volume adjustment. If I force it past max one side goes down. It's not suppose to.


----------



## Grog6 (Mar 15, 2021)

There's        probably a couple of things operating here.
fo one your ears desensetize after loudness, and battery size and discharge predominently affect lower frequencies, the overall loudness seems to drop.


----------



## Fry178 (Mar 15, 2021)

yeah, definitely has has ZERO to do with different vol between L/R.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Mar 15, 2021)

i have this happen when my ear phones die


----------



## Batou1986 (Mar 15, 2021)

Speaking from personal experience it's your ears and yes it is annoying but you should just learn to deal with it, making one side louder is just going to make that ear go deaf faster.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Mar 15, 2021)

maybe tweak it to the opposite in settings


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 16, 2021)

the OP is gone, how come


----------



## Aiden_ (Mar 16, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> maybe tweak it to the opposite in settings



This seems implausible judging by what the OP has asked.

We're all with you OP. This has also happened to me in the past, but I've been told it is actually our ears.


----------



## Bryan Ü (Apr 6, 2021)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> I'v owned many headphones and earbuds during the years and no matter how careful i am in using them almost all of them start to have imbalance sound after a while where one side has lower volume then the other, am just so freaking done with wired headphones and will seriously consider paying whatever stupid prices on wireless headphones just to get rid of this stupid issue, am i alone in this ?
> Is there any fix to solve headphones sound imbalance other then going wireless, and please dont tell me to go to software and adjust the levels to balance them out, thats not a solution.
> Sorry for the rant, i'v had no issues with wires in my life, its only these stupid wired headphones no matter how well and careful i am its always the same thing.
> 
> Please if anyone have any suggestions to fix this do tell me, i love listening to music but imbalance sound drives me crazy


GitHub - jaakkopasanen/AutoEq: Automatic headphone equalization from frequency responses
check out this project


----------

